# Quigley in Colorado



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Mom and I in Colorado Springs








This is a cool place








Come on over here








My daughter with her baby








My other daughter








Pikes Peak








My Mom with her babies and Quigley








Wild flowers Estes Park








Get me out of the jungle please








Thistle?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Lot's of wildflowers








sniff sniff








Where's Quigley








Fresh Air








Everyone loves a Chihuahua








I know I'm cute








Love to be in the pouch Mom made for me


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ahhhh he's so sweet and looks so small,what lovely pics of the family


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what lovely pics! He is soo precious! As are your Mom's chi's too. Looks like you all had a lovely time and I love the little pouch you made for Quigley. I'm so glad you posted, Trieste. I've been wondering how little Quigley was doing. I missed seeing his sweet little face.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Aaaww... little Quigley is soooo cute!! Looks like everyone is having a good time!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I just love Quigley! He is still one of my favorite Chi's here on the Board. He is so darn cute
enjoying his vacation  Looks like you all had a wonderful time. Great photos; thanks for sharing!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice pictures. Looks like a great family vacation. Quigley is so cute. I love the pouch.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

They are all precious, Quig is ridiculously adorable, and you have a lovely family


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Aw, Quigley is doing great. You must be so happy. Really great pics. thanks


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww those Quigley pics made my day!!! Such a little trooper! He looks so good! Loved the pics.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I love that area.... your pics make me want to return.......... GREAT pics!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Fabulous pics!!!!!! Looks like a great place to visit and looks like master quigley liked it too.  LOVE that little guy! And love your carrier  i've been looking online for instructions to make something just like that !


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

They are lovely pics indeed. Thank you so much for sharing them. 
Love all the other fur babies to.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

DARLING! The puppies and the people!


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

It looks like you're all having a great time. 

Three generations (well, I guess four with Quigley) that's awesome!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww I was wondering how little Quigley was, he looking great and oh, so adorable. Your family looks great, too. Looks like they a fun time in Colorado.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

ohh, what great pics! You have a beautiful family!!!

Quigley looks so happy and snuggly in the pouch, but I love the pics in the wild flowers!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Every one is so sweet thank you so much. The carrier worked perfect for when I needed to just have him with out his supplies for him. For those who want to make one the pattern is KWIK SEW 3517. Easy. I also made him a matching harness and leash. I had to cut the harness down a bit as even the XS was too big. He loves being in there. He sticks his little head out and just snuggles into the sack. 
Colorado was beautiful. I am still in awe of how dog friendly the entire state is. We took them everwhere and had no problems. 
We had such a good time. 4000 mile round trip in all. Georgia to Arkansas, Colorado, Nebraska, Arkansas then home to Georgia. (My Mom is in Arkansas) 4 head strong women and 4 dogs in my VW Jetta and we still had a great time. My husband wouldn't even consider coming with us. Ha Ha. Can't say as I blame him. Would I do it again??? Heck yes!!



michele said:


> Ahhhh he's so sweet and looks so small,what lovely pics of the family


Thank you!



foggy said:


> Aww what lovely pics! He is soo precious! As are your Mom's chi's too. Looks like you all had a lovely time and I love the little pouch you made for Quigley. I'm so glad you posted, Trieste. I've been wondering how little Quigley was doing. I missed seeing his sweet little face.


Thank you. We had a great time. Quigley is doing very well.



hershey109 said:


> Aaaww... little Quigley is soooo cute!! Looks like everyone is having a good time!


 Yes we did. Thank you!



Jerry'sMom said:


> I just love Quigley! He is still one of my favorite Chi's here on the Board. He is so darn cute
> enjoying his vacation  Looks like you all had a wonderful time. Great photos; thanks for sharing!


 AWE, you are so sweet. Thank you! We did have a wonderful time. 



efinishya said:


> Very nice pictures. Looks like a great family vacation. Quigley is so cute. I love the pouch.


 Thank you! We had a great time. Took 2 weeks and enjoyed our girls trip. Left the husband at home with our other pups. 



rudy's gal said:


> They are all precious, Quig is ridiculously adorable, and you have a lovely family


 AWE, thank you! I am extremely proud of my family. They are amazing!



Tanna said:


> Aw, Quigley is doing great. You must be so happy. Really great pics. thanks


 Thank you! He is a sweety and I love him dearly. 



Brodysmom said:


> Awwww those Quigley pics made my day!!! Such a little trooper! He looks so good! Loved the pics.


 Thank you so much. He really is doing well. I try not to let his issues stop us that is for sure. 



jan896 said:


> I love that area.... your pics make me want to return.......... GREAT pics!!!


 Thank you. It was so beautiful there. Nice and cool. Perfect weather and great company. 




cherper said:


> Fabulous pics!!!!!! Looks like a great place to visit and looks like master quigley liked it too.  LOVE that little guy! And love your carrier  i've been looking online for instructions to make something just like that !


 Thank you so much. It really was beautiful. 



lynx8456 said:


> They are lovely pics indeed. Thank you so much for sharing them.
> Love all the other fur babies to.


Thank you! 



jesuschick said:


> DARLING! The puppies and the people!


Thank you!



GramToMax said:


> It looks like you're all having a great time.
> We really did. Thank you!
> 
> Three generations (well, I guess four with Quigley) that's awesome!


 FUN FUN FUN!!!



svdreamer said:


> Awww I was wondering how little Quigley was, he looking great and oh, so adorable. Your family looks great, too. Looks like they a fun time in Colorado.


 Thank you!



CarrieAndCalista said:


> ohh, what great pics! You have a beautiful family!!! Thank you!
> 
> Quigley looks so happy and snuggly in the pouch, but I love the pics in the wild flowers!


 Thank you! I love those pictures too! The flower pics were tough. He hated being in them as they were taller then he is. He kept trying to find a way out. LOL.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Quigley is gorgeous and so cute in his vacation pics. You all look great enjoying yourself in Colorado.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Quigley is such a doll! nice seeing pics of him! your mom and daughters pups look like they had fun too just love the pic of quigley and the thistle!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

BellaLina's Mom said:


> Quigley is gorgeous and so cute in his vacation pics. You all look great enjoying yourself in Colorado.


Thank you! We had a blast in Colorado!



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Quigley is such a doll! nice seeing pics of him! your mom and daughters pups look like they had fun too just love the pic of quigley and the thistle!


The thistle is my favorite one. Thank you! He is my doll baby that is for sure!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh...he is so cute it's like he is not even a real thing! Your girls are gorgeous too.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Is that a combination harness/belly band? That looks really nice and unobtrusive.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww Quigley, have missed you wee sweetie!
Gorgeous pics and pups! xx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Oh my gosh...he is so cute it's like he is not even a real thing! Your girls are gorgeous too.


Awe thank you! i am very proud of my girls! They have been such a gift and a blessing. 



svdreamer said:


> Is that a combination harness/belly band? That looks really nice and unobtrusive.


No it's just a harness. 



Terri said:


> Awww Quigley, have missed you wee sweetie!
> Gorgeous pics and pups! xx


Terri. Thank you! You are so sweet!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

quigley is one of the cutest chis i have ever seen!! how old is he?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you so much! He will be 2 in October. 



Rose of Love said:


> quigley is one of the cutest chis i have ever seen!! how old is he?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow these are beautiful photos Trieste! 
You, your daughters and your mom are all gorgeous women!
And all of your family fur babies are adorable! I really enjoyed seeing the pictures.


----------

